# Hi



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay...wtf? Is the animosity bleeding in from another thread? I've obviously missed what brought this on.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

chat room, the night before. Probably best to just ignore it... no reason to throw yourself in between them, at least.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, the fight was so bad that I ended up ignoring it by creating another room. From what I can gather, there wasn't even anything interesting being discussed. It was just random and personal. It's not really my place to intrude.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Got y'all. :wink:


----------

